# Osprey Lake



## doublest (Jul 1, 2004)

I recently moved to the west side of Columbus and in cruising the neighborhood, came across a nice looking body of water named Osprey Lake. being disabled it was very appealing as it looks like it has fairly easy access to some spots for the physically challenged or as it used to be, "the Handicapped". I was wondering if anyone has any input as to the species that inhabit this body of water. Any input greatly appreciated


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishing is permitted in the 14-acre lake that is stocked with catfish, bluegill and largemouth bass. The Big Darby Creek, a national scenic waterway, is adjacent to the lake and fishing is allowed at public access points. An Ohio fishing license is required.


----------

